
Node.js for Android and iOS - tjmehta
http://www.janeasystems.com/blog/announcing-node-js-mobile-apps-true-node-js-runtime-android-ios/
======
mankash666
Has Apple approved an app built using this?

~~~
zimpenfish
Don't see why they wouldn't - they've approved stuff built using Ruby and Lua
before.

